# baby fish what do i do



## vegetell (Mar 18, 2003)

well im my piranha tank is two guppies that manage not to be eating and it seems they have taken a liken to one another and i noticed around 10 babys and i got them out and there in a cup till i figure out what to do. do i feed them bbs? i dont want them to die cause there cute looking


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Start setting up a tank and try to get one cycled. You can also purchase these little nets and put them in the p tank and then put the guppies in a zoned off space (the net) for a little bit till you have a tank ready for them since they are small they would have room and it would help them out. Maybe purchase a bigger one so all the guppies can stay in it. It is up to you buddy. Oh and you can take some of your cycled water out of your p tank enought to put in a small tank and put the guppies in that and then do a tank change on your p's to compensate the water you just took out.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

either get a small tank to raise them in, or one of those floating breeder tanks, you can feed them powderd fish food (just normal fish food, but crushed into powder)
and do not use a strong filter as baby fish often get sucked into filters


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

A sponge filter will do the job in a fry tank.


----------

